# Chronic lip tingling



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to associate the slight tingling I had toward the corners of my mouth and in some of my fingers and toes with low calcium after my parathyroids were damaged during my thyroid surgery. But, my calcium level is now within the normal range and my whole bottom lip, sometimes even my chin and occasionally the bottom edge of my nose just above my lips feel noticeably tingly.

I can't imagine what this is all about but it gets my attention. It feels like varying areas but most always my entire bottom lip almost feels like it is _asleep._

I keep lip balm or lipstick on almost all the time because my lips always feel dry otherwise and while my tongue doesn't feel as swollen as it did a couple of weeks ago it still feels rough and I don't seem to be tasting many foods normally. I cooked something I've always loved to eat yesterday and I couldn't really taste it...but other things seem relatively normal.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, when your calcium tests came back within range, were you taking any calcium supplements? And are you taking any now?

Just for kicks, can you take more calcium for a few days and see if that alleviates the problem?

Other than that, I don't know what to suggest. Puzzling, indeed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I used to associate the slight tingling I had toward the corners of my mouth and in some of my fingers and toes with low calcium after my parathyroids were damaged during my thyroid surgery. But, my calcium level is now within the normal range and my whole bottom lip, sometimes even my chin and occasionally the bottom edge of my nose just above my lips feel noticeably tingly.
> 
> I can't imagine what this is all about but it gets my attention. It feels like varying areas but most always my entire bottom lip almost feels like it is _asleep._
> 
> I keep lip balm or lipstick on almost all the time because my lips always feel dry otherwise and while my tongue doesn't feel as swollen as it did a couple of weeks ago it still feels rough and I don't seem to be tasting many foods normally. I cooked something I've always loved to eat yesterday and I couldn't really taste it...but other things seem relatively normal.


Octavia has a good idea.

This takes several months to occur. Only one gland is needed to function for the entire body. The symptoms of low blood calcium level include a tingling or "pins and needles" feeling, usually around the mouth and in the 
http://www.endocrinediseases.org/thyroid/surgery_complications.shtml


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday when I posted that my lips, chin and part of my nose was tingling so noticeably that it almost felt like some areas were _asleep._ The problem has been transient, usually my lower lip is the most bothersome area but yesterday it all held my attention!

This morning, at least so far, I'm not conscious of any tingling. Weird, huh?

I'm going to start paying more attention to when it starts, what areas are effected, etc. I had stopped my calcium because the tablet is so hard to swallow and I thought maybe I didn't need it but that may have been a bad call.

I'd rather take a beating than share this but I think I'm also beginning to hear one constant sound, possibly only in my right ear but I'm not sure. My sister has the horrible ear-ringing problems like brucergoldberg - I pray that's not going to become yet another problem for me. The sound I hear goes on 24/7 - it sounds like a lawn mower running but not mowing, running but not moving with that slight pulsating sound.

Two nights ago I actually went outside around 2:00 A.M. looking for the source of the noise. It was so loud then that I couldn't sleep. I put foam earplugs in both ears and the sound never diminished one iota.

I'll start taking the Caltrate again today. I slept 10 hours last night and got out of bed feeling so tired I don't know how I'm going to get through today. A dear friend's sister has died and the visitation is tonight and funeral tomorrow. It's when I want and need to be doing things I cannot put off or ignore that I am most conscious of how low my energy level has become.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

IDC, I am sorry you have to deal with this. I think it is a good idea to try the calcium again. I read, somewhere, that ringing in the ears is sometimes attributed to low Vitamin D levels.

I, too, am tired when I wake...even after a very good night's sleep. I have to push myself to do most everything. I think the body would be content to sit in a chair all day long. TG, for the mind! I hope this will improve for you soon. I think I have blood work next weeek, and am praying for an increase for you and me.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Calcium citrate may work better than Caltrate, also would be good to supplement with magnesium and vitamin D3.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

miguel said:


> Calcium citrate may work better than Caltrate, also would be good to supplement with magnesium and vitamin D3.


I faithfully take Vitamin D3 and magnesium - I'll have to find out more about calcium citrate. I have previously bought two different sizes of Caltrate (the second labeled "Petites") and it is all I can do to swallow it. It's like swallowing hard chunks of chalk!

I'm also having labs this week, webster2. Good luck to us both, huh? This trip I'm going in the afternoon...not four hours after taking my Armour as I've been doing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I'm also having labs this week, webster2. Good luck to us both, huh? This trip I'm going in the afternoon...not four hours after taking my Armour as I've been doing.


That will be interesting to see if having a gap between Armour & labs will shed some light on how you've been feeling. I have had my labs very early in the morning and take my NDT after. Fingers & toes crossed for you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't have the latest lab results yet BUT I wanted to update about the lip tingling. It virtually stopped the day I got back on my Caltrate.

I thought, because I've read that too much calcium is dangerous, that once my calcium level got in normal range that it would maintain itself without taking anything. Apparently I was wrong!

At one time my face was tingling pretty much from my nose to my chin and it stopped when I started taking calcium again! Makes me wonder about my parathyroids again but at least the irritating numbness/tingling is gone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I don't have the latest lab results yet BUT I wanted to update about the lip tingling. It virtually stopped the day I got back on my Caltrate.
> 
> I thought, because I've read that too much calcium is dangerous, that once my calcium level got in normal range that it would maintain itself without taking anything. Apparently I was wrong!
> 
> At one time my face was tingling pretty much from my nose to my chin and it stopped when I started taking calcium again! Makes me wonder about my parathyroids again but at least the irritating numbness/tingling is gone.


Octavia ROCKS and you rock also for trying the suggestion!! You go; IDC!!!


----------

